# Why are these so hard to find?



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Im on the hunt for a single unit ferret nation cage I cannot find it anywhere in stores or local ads. Why are these cages so hard to find? For those who have found and own these if you could help me in ideas on where to find one I would greatly appreciate it. Its been 3 weeks now.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.bargainbuypetsupply.com/Shop ... 4Aod6iQALQ
http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product. ... -_-MW14138
http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Homes-Fo ... 4Aod_nAA2Q
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/ferret- ... 4AodsG4Ahw
http://www.petsupplies.com/ferret-suppl ... ages/9243/

Here are a few. The last two seem to be the better priced.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for the list . I think I will shop a little bit more around my area before I purchase online since I don't want the chance of it coming broken which I heard happens a lot for the pans.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Great choice with the ferret nation, by the way, recently spent $250 on the double and i do NOT regret it. so easy to clean and get into to feed/adjust things. Only thing I need to alter is adding 6" plexiglass walls to the wires because my hogs knock poops out of the bars. :lol:


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

I got mine from Ferret.com http://www.ferret.com/item/ferret-natio ... it/650428/. I just waited and watched to compare between 1-800 Pet Supplies and Ferret.com since they change their deals daily, and ended up getting mine for $98 with shipping (free shipping, but it had a 6.95 heavy cargo fee).


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

after searching every website and sale I got my double unit from ferret.com with free shipping but the heavy cargo price was much more than 6.95...can't remember what. But it was still cheaper than any other site and no one sold it locally. I only have one hedgie and was going to have her use both but the one ended up fine because she only wants to wheel not explore. I'm glad I got it though because I will get another one someday. I want a boy but don't want accidents or to stress them out with the smells, so I'll probably get another girl.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

I finally found one. I found an older version locally which I'm completely ecstatic about. It's a double unit too, for only $90! And in great condition, we are picking it up tonight since it's about an hour drive but definitely worth not having to ship it in and pay less especially for a double.


----------

